# A Braai and a "smoke"



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Was at a "braai" yesterday, only vaper, usual amount of questions from the smokers, friend not allowed to smoke in his house, asked ME to hold his "ciggie" while he went to fetch a tray, looking at his ciggie, yes I admit, I took a "puff" and damn, that was "just so nasty", threw his ciggie away, went inside and asked for some toothpaste, just needed to get "that taste" out of my mouth. I did not feel guilty, grateful actually, grateful for quitting that terrible addiction and it was a sobering reminder as to what I was putting my body through for all those years.
To think, I smoked for so long and thought it was "nice" and that I could never give up smoking.
With the help of his wife, this is going to be my next convert, going there tomorrow night with an iStick 30W and a nano tank for him to try, will report back....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Can relate 4


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Great stuff @DarkSide
I admire your energy and persistence to convert all the smokers!
Way to go

PS - glad to hear you found the puff on the stinky to be nasty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Silver said:


> Great stuff @DarkSide
> I admire your energy and persistence to convert all the smokers!
> Way to go
> 
> PS - glad to hear you found the puff on the stinky to be nasty



Never again, that taste was so bad, if there was no toothpaste, I swear I would have dripped some e-juice onto my tongue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Redeemer (12/7/15)

You're converting more than a Hotrod shop in the main street of Lenasia! 
Way to go! Keep converting the smokers, one at a time, till all of them see the light from the silver lining around our vape clouds

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> You're converting more than a Hotrod shop in the main street of Lenasia!
> Way to go! Keep converting the smokers, one at a time, till all of them see the light from the silver lining around our vape clouds



I am on a crusade!..., starting to border on "fanatical" about smokers and the conversion of same...just waiting for the "white van and the men with "those padded jackets" to come and fetch me.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redeemer (12/7/15)

Just don't answer the question
"How much"
Thats a deeply spiritual self discovery journey, where at the end you realise you spent more on vape gear than an actual car conversion could have cost... 
And once the men in white coats come with their "hug yourself" jackets, I'm sure most of us will be on the list, at least we already sort of know our future cell mates

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Gotta love this vaping thing

There's always a new juice or a new device
One always feels a bit left behind....

And the wallet tends to open up quite freely - because we are helping our health, of course!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarkSide (13/7/15)

Report Back Time....

Arrived at my mates home, greeted the family and his in-laws and asked the good woman, I mean wife, to make us some coffee for the farewell ritual. We sat outside, damn, it was cold, drinking coffee and I invited the mate of mine to have his last smoke out in the cold. Those damn cheap and "nasties" in the blue and white box, he actually smoked two, but I let it be, "hard to say goodbye"!

Went inside, took out the iStick 30W and Nano, placed this on the centre table and started the "journey". Took apart the Nano and put it together again, his chance, did quite well, managed to do what I did, I felt like a drill instructor. Handed the iStick over, went through all the functions, allowed him to adjust it up to 10W. Handed over the usb charge cable, showing how and when to charge. Out came the box of OCC Coils, broke one out, passed around to the gathering family and back to me, showed him how to screw same into base, his turn, learning quickly. 

I had three bottles of juice, all 12mg nic, half a bottle of Purple Alien, half a bottle of Cloudstat and just over half a bottle of Devils Breath. Time to choose, all three bottles passed around for the obligatory sniff of contents, Cloudstat was chosen. I allowed him to fill the Nano to the point shown, showed him and watched him prime the coil, and allowed him to screw the base onto the tank. Nano on battery and another cup of coffee whilst letting the coil wick all proper like. 

Officially invited him outside to say goodbye to the stinky and we chatted, poor mate was nervous, but we had boarded this train and it was not turning around, again, he smoked two. I asked for a plastic carrier bag, the good wife obliged and allowed him to put his ashtray into said plastic bag, together with two full packs and about another quarter pack into the plastic bag as well, tied a knot in the bag, this was going to my bin, not his.

Once inside, I took out my trusty 50W and Mini, took a leisurely 6 second pull and the beautiful cloud was a sight to behold. His turn, beautiful one second pull and I thought I lost my mate in a coughing fit, I am heartless, could not stop laughing, rest of the family as well. Loves his ginger ale, glass was brought together with more coffee and second attempt, went better than expected, only coughed, chocked and spat for about 15 seconds, After all the explaining as to why this lovely coughing and the "tickle" in the throat, it was the good wife who took over encouraging hubby to continue. This was the first time he was allowed to, forgive the word but you know what I mean, _SMOKE / _VAPE in his own home in 6 years. 

By the time I left, mate was doing impressively well, almost half a Nano tank down and the smile / sense of accomplishment was something to behold.

They walked me to my car, I was clutching the stinky plastic bag and jokingly ask if he wanted it back, "NO thanks" the reply. I hugged him and wished him well, when the good wife hugged me, between and through the tears, all I heard was Thank You, Thank You, I almost started to cry.
Will be checking in daily with all, will go for coffee on the way home, coffee and a vape and a chat and will give you all final outcome on the weekend.

Almost surreal driving away, pondering on this magic called vaping and the benefits, all around, it has on people and lives.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## kelly22 (13/7/15)

Wow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Report Back Time....
> 
> Arrived at my mates home, greeted the family and his in-laws and asked the good woman, I mean wife, to make us some coffee for the farewell ritual. We sat outside, damn, it was cold, drinking coffee and I invited the mate of mine to have his last smoke out in the cold. Those damn cheap and "nasties" in the blue and white box, he actually smoked two, but I let it be, "hard to say goodbye"!
> 
> ...


Fantastical!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/15)

Excellent stuff @DarkSide !!
Very well written too, I enjoyed reading it.
Thanks

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/7/15)

brilliant! and your converts coming rolling in.
well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

